

Ask HN: How I could start my Startup from Iran - Sahebi

I'm from iran and I have a new idea for web startup, 
but I'm from IRAN. 
Google have a problem with iranian, PayPal have a problem with iranian, I could not have a Bussiness Bank Account.<p>What I could run my startup with minimum problem?
======
platokant
Roll out your MVP. If its something people want, trust me, you will surely
find a way to solve your banking problem. Don't worry about your cash register
before opening your shop.

~~~
Sahebi
Thanks platokant :)

~~~
platokant
All the best ! Leave your dream :)

